# snow boarding in Utah?



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

The Wife and I have to go to SLC this January. I figured it would be a sin if we didn't ski/ride a day. I'm guessing snowbird is the best option. Does anybody know of any good deals i.e. discounts or coupons? I just can't bring myself to pay $60 on a lift ticket. Thanks for the advice.

Matt


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Snowbird is the shit. Hell, i'd pay full price to ride there...if i had to.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

We just skied Snowbird and we paid $50 for a tram/lift ticket and even though it's early season, it was WAY worth it. It was my first Utah ski experience and we're already talking about going again...soon. That place is the shit! Steep, wide open, trees, rocks/cliffs and great snow. I would pay $60 in January, no doubt. Blows Colorado away...


----------



## Mountain (Oct 11, 2003)

alta rules..... so sorry just skiing


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

*Smiths grocery store sells discounted tickets*

Not sure what the early season deal is, but when tickets are full price, you can get discount tickets at Smith's. It is the City Market of Utah, and is everywhere. (I usually go to the one at 1300 East, 9400 South) I know they have tickets for Snowbird, but not sure about anywhere else. I think they are about ten bucks off. The Bird rocks. Have fun.


----------



## christine (Apr 18, 2004)

you can also get discount tickets to all the resorts at REI. If you are a member, they typically have the best prices around.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Does it have to be a Utah REI, or just any REI?


----------



## christine (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it has to be a Utah REI. There are 2 in SLC...one in the Draper area just off of I-15, and I'm not sure if they sell discount tickets, but the one on 3300 South and 3300 East (off of I-215 on the way to the canyons from downtown) definitely has them. You can get discounted tickets to pretty much all of the park city and wasatch front resorts there, and if you are a member you get a *bonus* discount...the only thing is you have to plan ahead, since they don't open until 10 or 11 on the weekends...don't want to miss first tracks!


----------



## bigboater (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for the info. That's what I was looking for. Lift tickets are like used cars - the sticker price is just a suggestion. I'm sure it is worth $60, but why pay that if you don't have to?


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

We bought our tickets at a ski/board shop in SLC, I think it was called The Attic...they where $9.00 cheaper than buying them at Snowbird.


----------

